# Tiger Striped Pradauk



## devowoodworking (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's an artist sketch pencil which shows off some stunning tiger striped Narra


----------



## papaturner (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful wood and job.


----------



## JayDevin (Jul 6, 2008)

superb!!!

its almost Amboyna!


----------



## splinter99 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thats some of the nicest paduk I have ever seen..Good job showcasing it


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful wood and a great finish


----------



## Ligget (Jul 7, 2008)

Fantastic wood, it is a beautiful pencil indeed![]


----------



## JohnU (Jul 8, 2008)

Turned out nice.  Looks like Amboyna.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 8, 2008)

That IS another nice piece of wood . Very nice finish ! Good work ! [8D]


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 30, 2008)

I have not turned that kit yet, but after seeing yours, I am tempted to try.


----------



## Scott (Jul 30, 2008)

One of my favorite woods!  I love the smell of it while turning it.  I'd say you did this piece proud!  Beautiful pencil!

Scott.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 30, 2008)

That is stunning!


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 1, 2008)

I really like that. I think artists will too.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 1, 2008)

That is the nicest piece of Paduk I've seen, great job on turning, those are nice kits.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 1, 2008)

Works for me---super nice job on the finish and  showing the grain off.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 1, 2008)

I've never seen a tiger striped paduak... great looking pen.

I've had to pull all the paduak out of my shop.. I think I'm sensitive to the wood and break out in a terrible rash when I turn it.  At least I know I'm sensitive to some wood and the last time I broke out I was doing some bottle stoppers in Paduak - along with some other woods.


----------



## Dario (Aug 1, 2008)

JayDevin said:


> superb!!!
> 
> its almost Amboyna!





JohnU said:


> Turned out nice.  Looks like Amboyna.





splinter99 said:


> Thats some of the nicest paduk I have ever seen..Good job showcasing it





bitshird said:


> That is the nicest piece of Paduk I've seen, ...





ozmandus said:


> I've never seen a tiger striped paduak... great looking pen.
> 
> I've had to pull all the paduak out of my shop.. I think I'm sensitive to the wood and break out in a terrible rash when I turn it.  At least I know I'm sensitive to some wood and the last time I broke out I was doing some bottle stoppers in Paduak - along with some other woods.



A little trivia guys...

Praduak is NARRA...the burl of which is called AMBOYNA.

It is NOT Paduk/Paduak/Padouk/Padauk.

Great looking pencil and for the record, I love curly narra which is rarer than amboyna really.


----------



## rherrell (Aug 1, 2008)

Great looking pencil, John, whatever it is!:wink:


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who replied, it's appreciated!!  Thanks Dario, I think that clears it all up:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it's a dirty trick!!! having two totally dissimilar woods, that sort of look alike kind of spelled close, and from opposite ends of the world, Dario thanks for the 
lesson, Now you can I volunteer you to write the Wood ID chapters for the IAP Penturners Handbook???? Scott will be wanting someone smart like you


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2008)

Great pencil and a great wood! 



Dario said:


> A little trivia guys...
> 
> Praduak is NARRA...the burl of which is called AMBOYNA.
> 
> ...



Padauk is in the dictionary and that's good enough.  Yes, it is _Pterocarpus indicus, _and is synonymous with amboyna.  Narra is the one word for it that is not in the dictionary.  :biggrin:

I did a Tiger Padauk Imperial Black Ti a while back.   I offered a freebie to a "respected acqaintance," and he chose that one.  I will hand deliver it to him on my Christmas trip to points east this year.  

I also have another piece I finally found - I thought I'd lost it during my recent move- and it's even better than the one I used for the Imperial.  The tiger striping / curl is very distinct all the way around the blank, which is a bit unusual.  They generally fade out on the sides.  That one will go into a Gold Imperial, methinks.  Or another Black Ti.


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 2, 2008)

Kaspar said:


> Great pencil and a great wood!
> Padauk is in the dictionary and that's good enough. Yes, it is _Pterocarpus indicus, _and is synonymous with amboyna. Narra is the one word for it that is not in the dictionary. :biggrin:


 
Eric, I can definitely tell you that this pencil was NOT made from Padauk (one of my favorite woods for making my puzzles) and Dario is correct that it is 'curly narra'.  I have a lot of experience working padauk and it is nothing like narra!:wink:


----------



## louisbry (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice! Beautiful wood.


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2008)

devowoodworking said:


> Eric, I can definitely tell you that this pencil was NOT made from Padauk (one of my favorite woods for making my puzzles) and Dario is correct that it is 'curly narra'.  I have a lot of experience working padauk and it is nothing like narra!:wink:



Yes, I see what Dario was saying now. My mistake for misreading him.  However, I still cannot find Narra or p_r_adauk in the dictionary (not a slam dunk as there are many words I know that don't seem to be in the dictionary- "orthagonally" comes to mind.)  What is it's scientific classification?  I do find narra at some hardwood flooring stores, and ebay has some as well.  Does it have another name?


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah, sometimes Narra (pterocarpus indicus) is confused with Padauk (pterocarpus soyaurxii) but I would say more at the marketing stage than the purchase end:wink:


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 2, 2008)

This is getting more confusing, and taking away from a good pen.*

pa·dauk*  

 Audio Help   (pə-dôk')  Pronunciation Key 
  n.    In both senses also called _ amboyna_. 


A southeast Asian tree *(Pterocarpus indicus)* having reddish wood with a mottled or striped black grain.
The wood of this tree, used mainly for decorative cabinetwork.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 2, 2008)

Regardless of the source, this is wrong.



Kaspar said:


> This is getting more confusing, and taking away from a good pen.
> 
> *pa·dauk*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dario (Aug 2, 2008)

DCBluesman said:


> Regardless of the source, this is wrong.



I agree.


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow, I have, pradauk and what I thought was a different wood narra, or New Guinea Rosewood.  Man that wood has a lot of names.  It's funny, but padauk has somewhat similar graining (as in open).  Very nice pen.  You did a great job bringing out the curl.
Rob


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/narra/narra partial fact sheet.htm

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/padauk/padauk fact sheet.htm


----------



## devowoodworking (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for those two links Rob, Paul Hinds who runs the 'website' is a wealth of information on wood species and he has some very nice veneers as well:wink:


----------

